# Studio One X



## Rohann

I've read some good things about it. Do any S1 users consider it a "must-have"?

And I don't know what it is, but there's no download link on the website. Is it shut down? It says "Entering lockdown mode in 3...2...1..." at the top of the page.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Presonus Studio One 3 is great and available as a 30 day demo. I use it a find it's work flow extremely quick compared to others.
http://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/get-studio-one


----------



## MatFluor

I am a StudioOne User, and I consider StudioOne X as pretty much must have - you get a lot of comfortable function - most of all the Articulation Switcher, which acts kind-of "expression map" (of course it's a workaround, but it's pretty decent)


----------



## Rohann

Dr.Quest said:


> Presonus Studio One 3 is great and available as a 30 day demo. I use it a find it's work flow extremely quick compared to others.
> http://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/get-studio-one


I should clarify -- I have v2, this is what I was referring to: http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html



MatFluor said:


> I am a StudioOne User, and I consider StudioOne X as pretty much must have - you get a lot of comfortable function - most of all the Articulation Switcher, which acts kind-of "expression map" (of course it's a workaround, but it's pretty decent)


Is there a download link my browser isn't letting me see?


----------



## MatFluor

Rohann said:


> I should clarify -- I have v2, this is what I was referring to: http://studioonex.narechk.net/index_en.html
> 
> 
> Is there a download link my browser isn't letting me see?



That is pretty interesting - I can't remember how the site looked when I downloaded it.

Alright - a little bit of magic for you:
http://download.narechk.net/


----------



## thov72

wow looks like a neat extension...is it FREE???


----------



## MatFluor

Yes absolutely free.

But I really don't know what is up with that "lockdown" - I found nothing so far in the PreSonus forums concerning that.

It might as well be (as usual as developers) - it's a "feature freeze", so that you can't download it now, because he is preparing a new version with bugfixes.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

It's amazing, i love studio one and with studio one X, it just gets so much better! I cant wait for the next version!


----------



## Whiskey

So who is excited about the new Chord Assistant?


----------



## Bunford

How do you install it? It seems to unpackage a few files with no instructions. I hastily assumed it was by clicking "install.cmd", but all that seems to have done is change the default lame.dll to liblame.dll.....worryingly 

Not tried to open Studio One yet though as doing a plugin scan on a reinstalled Ableton at the moment.....


----------



## Rohann

Thanks all. Really looking forward to using it!


MatFluor said:


> That is pretty interesting - I can't remember how the site looked when I downloaded it.
> 
> Alright - a little bit of magic for you:
> http://download.narechk.net/


Thanks for this. Hopefully the chord assistant is coming in the new iteration! Help on how to install would be great too. Hopefully the site is up and running again soon.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Sorry, miss understood the OP. That sounds cool.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Looks to be for Windows only, correct?


----------



## Rohann

I think the scripts work on OSX, but the executables don't. The scripts are mostly what I'm interested in.


----------



## MatFluor

It's for Windows and OSX.

I think there should be installation instructions inside the downloadable archives - I'm not in my Studio right now, but I'll look up where I installed it (I'm on Windows, so I can't answer for Mac). Give me a few hours


----------



## MatFluor

Alright, the script (StudioOneX-v.1.2.1) goes into your Macros directory (where you StudioOne stuff is, e.g. in your Documents\StudioOne\Macros)

And the Binary (StudioOneX-v2.1.0.package) goes into the Scripts directoy of StudioOne (e.g. C:\Program Files\PreSonus\Studio One 3\Scripts).

I think SutdioOne should detect them on it's own.


----------



## samphony

Whiskey said:


> So who is excited about the new Chord Assistant?


It's will be what some of you where waiting for.


----------



## Whiskey

Hmm, don't see much excitement here. Perhaps it's best to just go ahead with project shutdown. After all, who needs this:


----------



## MatFluor

Whiskey said:


> Hmm, don't see much excitement here. Perhaps it's best to just go ahead with project shutdown. After all, who needs this:



Now I'm puzzled...does such a thing exist?


----------



## Bunford

MatFluor said:


> Alright, the script (StudioOneX-v.1.2.1) goes into your Macros directory (where you StudioOne stuff is, e.g. in your Documents\StudioOne\Macros)
> 
> And the Binary (StudioOneX-v2.1.0.package) goes into the Scripts directoy of StudioOne (e.g. C:\Program Files\PreSonus\Studio One 3\Scripts).
> 
> I think SutdioOne should detect them on it's own.


This makes no sense to me 

I am using Windows and have Presonus default to a certain drive for it's "stuff". On there I have a H:\Presonus|Macros file, but everything in it end with .xml or .studioonemacro rather than the config.cfg and lame.dll files in the StudioOneX-v1.2.1-x64 folder. 

In addition, I do have Scripts folder at C:\Program Files\Presonus\Studio One 3\Scripts so I assume that's where the studioonex.package goes?!?!

Surely no software should be this awkward to try and install!!!!!!


----------



## MatFluor

Come on - I just looked around - can't be 100% sure without having instructions xD

And it's not a software per se, it's a modification of an existing software (think like Mods for games). Not my fault


----------



## Rohann

Really hoping for a new release soon. If Presonus isn't interested in adding this functionality, this mod (effectively) may be the thing keeping me from switching to Cubase.


----------



## miguel88

Whiskey said:


> Hmm, don't see much excitement here. Perhaps it's best to just go ahead with project shutdown. After all, who needs this:



is this tool gonna come in the next update?, look great tool!! thanks for make studio one better daw.


----------



## Whiskey

miguel88 said:


> is this tool gonna come in the next update?, look great tool!! thanks for make studio one better daw.



Excitement at last! We need more of it here. No excitement, no new version - those are the rules! (I don't make the rules, just think them up and write them down).


----------



## MarcelM

Whiskey said:


> Excitement at last! We need more of it here. No excitement, no new version - those are the rules! (I don't make the rules, just think them up and write them down).



release it and dont tease us too much... youre not spitfire  have a heart 

between, are you planning to implement chord pads aswell?


----------



## Whiskey

Heroix said:


> release it and dont tease us too much... youre not spitfire  have a heart
> 
> between, are you planning to implement chord pads aswell?



Spitfire, of course! Why didn't I think of that?! I'll release every single script in its own package 500 golden coins a piece. After a time I'll then bundle them all together and call it "something symphonique everything" for just 1000 golden nuggets. Brilliant!


----------



## Rohann

Whiskey said:


> Excitement at last! We need more of it here. No excitement, no new version - those are the rules! (I don't make the rules, just think them up and write them down).


Wait, are you the dev? I can't wait for the update! Really eager to get the extra functionality, there is a lack of midi features that has been bothering me for a while with S1. Really brilliant addition to the program. It may be the thing keeping me from switching to Cubase.


----------



## macmac

Will that chord feature be in the scripts (Mac) or is that the Executable (PC)? I'm on a Mac, but would really love that.


----------



## Dr.Quest

I would love to see this work on Mac. I wish there was more install explanation. It looks like it should be great.


----------



## miguel88

Dr.Quest said:


> I would love to see this work on Mac. I wish there was more install explanation. It looks like it should be great.


i have mac and easy to install the scrip, just drop the the file you download on the scrip folder inside studio one app


----------



## Dr.Quest

miguel88 said:


> i have mac and easy to install the scrip, just drop the the file you download on the scrip folder inside studio one app


Thanks. I found what to do I think. See next post.


----------



## Dr.Quest

I did find this on a forum so I'll give it a try.

*In Finder go to Applications > Studio One, then right (control) click the folder to "Show Package Contents".*

*You will see a folder named "Scripts" in there. Drag the downloaded studioonex.package file into that folder and restart Studio One. You will see a new X button alongside Quantize and Macros buttons.*


----------



## Dr.Quest

After installing based on the instructions above, Studio One X does show up in the tool bar. Under it's pulldown menu the Macros are listed but appeared greyed out so not sure what that is about but there is a lot there that is functional.


----------



## Whiskey

Chord Assistant works with PC and Mac. The legacy version of Studio One X is still available for those who can find it. Download links and install instructions have been removed from the webpage. Those who are into DIY will figure it out, everyone else wait for a new version which will hopefully make the install process simple (on PC at least).


----------



## Rohann

Whiskey said:


> Chord Assistant works with PC and Mac. The legacy version of Studio One X is still available for those who can find it. Download links and install instructions have been removed from the webpage. Those who are into DIY will figure it out, everyone else wait for a new version which will hopefully make the install process simple (on PC at least).


Woohoo!


----------



## MarcelM

Whiskey said:


> Chord Assistant works with PC and Mac. The legacy version of Studio One X is still available for those who can find it. Download links and install instructions have been removed from the webpage. Those who are into DIY will figure it out, everyone else wait for a new version which will hopefully make the install process simple (on PC at least).



any news or eta about the release?


----------



## Whiskey

Yes. 

Watch the forums: http://forums.narechk.net/ and you will be the first to know when the time comes. Future releases will be made through the forum only.


----------



## Rohann

Whiskey said:


> Yes.
> 
> Watch the forums: http://forums.narechk.net/ and you will be the first to know when the time comes. Future releases will be made through the forum only.


Really excited for this, Presonus should be thanking you.


----------



## DynamicK

Is this now dead? I did visit the forum earlier in the year, but now the forum seems to be gone?


----------



## Rohann

It also said my version of Studio One X "expired"...quite frustrating.


----------



## jonathanwright

I wonder if Presonus have bought the developer out and incorporated it into their next release.

It would make sense.


----------



## Sami

jonathanwright said:


> I wonder if Presonus have bought the developer out and incorporated it into their next release.
> 
> It would make sense.


Hoping so, someone needs to start mounting pressure on Steinberg where it matters to orchestral composers (articulations) or they will never fix that bloody exp map interface


----------



## danielb

Sami said:


> Hoping so, someone needs to start mounting pressure on Steinberg where it matters to orchestral composers (articulations) or they will never fix that bloody exp map interface


So true


----------



## MarcelM

so this one doesnt exist or doesnt work anymore?

would need windows and even more osx version of it.


----------



## 1fastdog

It was a promising offering but it seems no longer available.

I like it and hope it may be carried on as a work in progress.


----------



## DynamicK

I installed the last version I downloaded a few months back, and it comes up as expired in Studio One. So definitely dead in the water.


----------



## miguel88

actually, we are fixing this script on this forum and found new ways to activate the script to make it work again
win user already found the solution and mac is on the way
*<<Link deleted - We got a copyright notice>>*


----------



## Chris Hurst

These scripts really do increase the functionalist of Studio One tenfold and bring the MIDI functionality up to a decent standard and speed up some functions quite considerably.

I wonder if the fact that they have disappeared means that we will see something similar in version 4 based on this code...


----------



## miguel88

Should be cause the only things that studio one have to improve midi and notation for audio is the best if the add the midi option and better video support it ll be best daw


----------



## MarcelM

when i tried it i never got the articulation assistant to work really. one time it worked, but i forgot what i did lol.

you just mark notes, select the AA, select drummap and key/articulation right?

it did nothing for me and also didnt write the articulation on the note.


----------



## Chris Hurst

It is certainly moving in the right direction.

Not tried the articulation assistant yet, as I’m a keyswitch user, but I’ll give it a try later.

But the increase/decrease velocity, chord assistant, select specific notes, transpose etc is useful (although should probably be there as a standard feature in this day and age!).


----------



## Ed Wine

DynamicK said:


> I installed the last version I downloaded a few months back, and it comes up as expired in Studio One. So definitely dead in the water.


That's odd, because mine (v 2.6.1) has never expired.


----------



## 5Lives

Does this work on Mac? If so, where can I download?


----------



## miguel88

actually, on the forum link, I add they found a solution to fix the expire problem on win you need use run as date and on mac, we a looking for a command for the terminal to change the date of studio one
*<<Link Deleted by moderator>>*


----------



## Whiskey

miguel88 said:


> actually, on the forum link, I add they found a solution to fix the expire problem on win you need use run as date and on mac, we a looking for a command for the terminal to change the date of studio one



I'd appreciate if copyright laws and rules were respected and upheld by everyone. Studio One X license states: 

_4. This Software may not be distributed without express written permission of the copyright holder.
_
It'd also be nice of those that feel the urge to hack my work to keep the results for themselves. I'd like to remind that Studio One X is NOT a freeware.


----------



## Tjur

Whiskey, could you please also give a statement on the current status of Studio One X? I`m very interested in it, but as I'm really not into hacking and copyright infringements I depend on proper information.


----------



## jonathanwright

Whiskey said:


> I'd appreciate if copyright laws and rules were respected and upheld by everyone. Studio One X license states:
> 
> _4. This Software may not be distributed without express written permission of the copyright holder.
> _
> It'd also be nice of those that feel the urge to hack my work to keep the results for themselves. I'd like to remind that Studio One X is NOT a freeware.



Studio One X is indeed fantastic work and provided invaluable features for many customers using it.

While I’d never condone hacking code or breaking license terms, in this case I’m sure many (including myself) assumed it had become abandonware. 

The website was pulled, support forums vanished and the software expired. No information has been available for composers who use your software. We’re all completely in the dark.

So while it’s not something I’d do myself, I do understand why some customers are attempting to get the software working again.

It might be worth putting _something_ up on the website. Even just a line to say the software has/hasn’t been discontinued and not to hack the code.


----------



## miguel88

Whiskey said:


> I'd appreciate if copyright laws and rules were respected and upheld by everyone. Studio One X license states:
> 
> _4. This Software may not be distributed without express written permission of the copyright holder.
> _
> It'd also be nice of those that feel the urge to hack my work to keep the results for themselves. I'd like to remind that Studio One X is NOT a freeware.


If you make this script available again just to a stable version I would love to pay for this features, but this scrip expire suddenly without information and many of us is a must on studio one and is the only reason I still using studio one if not ill move to Cubase, so studio one should thank you.
I don't know if studio one offered yo to add this features to studio one 4 that they should but I will do what I can to still use this script until I can


----------



## Whiskey

Studio One X is a private project, developed by me for my own needs. It was published on the net in late 2016 along with a platform where everyone was given a fair chance to download and use the project files and to contribute something back to the project and the community. Due to lack of interest and support for the project it has been withdrawn and is no longer publicly available. It most certainly has NOT been abandoned, fixes and new features are added whenever I need them.

I have no interest in commercializing the idea, I've plenty of me own paper. I do, however, collaborate on projects that capture my interest and whose output leads to mutual benefit for all parties involved.

The project has been a great sociological study and provided an interesting insight into human behaviour. I'm still baffled by the attitude and arrogance of certain individuals who make demands without having contributed anything of value to the project (let alone me personally).

Those few souls who voluntarily did support the project I kindly ask to contact me if you still plan on using "the X" for an update in January. Everyone else, I request you cease using my work beyond the expiration period and contact the maker of your DAW with feature requests or switch to a DAW that implements the features that you seek.


----------



## jonathanwright

All that is absolutely fine, and of course it’s completely up to you what you do with your work. 

But as I said, a quick note on your website explaining all that to your users would save you further hassle and clear things up for them.


----------



## Robert Randolph

Whiskey said:


> Those few souls who voluntarily did support the project I kindly ask to contact me if you still plan on using "the X" for an update in January. Everyone else, I request you cease using my work beyond the expiration period and contact the maker of your DAW with feature requests or switch to a DAW that implements the features that you seek.



I'm a bit confused by this. I almost always support people who's products I enjoy, and I did use Studio One X.

I don't recall seeing any sort of call for support on your site, as I would have gladly contributed if possible. I have a number of backups of the projects and I see no information located in the files.

What sort of support did you request from your users and where was that information located?

As for contacting you, that information is not included with any of the downloadables. Is this the correct way to contact you? http://narechk.net/contact.html


----------



## Ed Wine

I'm surprised PreSonus allow him to modify their software and receive monetary "support" from it. I'm also surprised that he appears upset that people are modifying his software.


----------



## Whiskey

Robert Randolph said:


> I'm a bit confused by this. I almost always support people who's products I enjoy, and I did use Studio One X.
> 
> I don't recall seeing any sort of call for support on your site, as I would have gladly contributed if possible. I have a number of backups of the projects and I see no information located in the files.
> 
> What sort of support did you request from your users and where was that information located?
> 
> As for contacting you, that information is not included with any of the downloadables. Is this the correct way to contact you?




The info about the project, its status and the conditions on which I was willing to continue sharing my work were all posted on Studio One X forums. The forums provided the platform for me to reach out to everyone and share my work and for people to communicate and contribute something back to the community. Unfortunately for everyone the forums were hacked and taken down shortly thereafter.

As to specific conditions they were: helping out documenting the project, learning to use implemented features and helping others understand and use them, providing support to each other, promoting the project and posting reviews on various social media websites, coming up with new interesting, useful and _sane_ ideas. All of these tasks were delegated to the community and clearly stated in my posts on the forum.

Contact info is not included anywhere because I enjoy my privacy. The forums were supposed to handle any questions regarding the project.


---- (in reply to other posts in the thread) ----
An important note to those surprised ones: the X consists 100% of original code and ideas copyright by me. It violates no intellectual property rights nor does it modify any of the original content. It is built upon a framework which from ground up was designed to be extensible. The X was also designed to, in the event of a friendly request from the DAW maker and respectful concensus between us, to be completely withdrawn from the public by means of expiration.

The monetary support is a good one! I've never requested any monetary support from anyone, nor do I need it. The donation page on the forums was installed long after the launch of the project and upon persistant requests from the users themselves, so that those who had nothing else to share but wanted to give something back had a chance to share a piece of their time.


----------



## Robert Randolph

Whiskey said:


> The info about the project, its status and the conditions on which I was willing to continue sharing my work were all posted on Studio One X forums. The forums provided the platform for me to reach out to everyone and share my work and for people to communicate and contribute something back to the community. Unfortunately for everyone the forums were hacked and taken down shortly thereafter.
> 
> As to specific conditions they were: helping out documenting the project, learning to use implemented features and helping others understand and use them, providing support to each other, promoting the project and posting reviews on various social media websites, coming up with new interesting, useful and _sane_ ideas. All of these tasks were delegated to the community and clearly stated in my posts on the forum.
> 
> Contact info is not included anywhere because I enjoy my privacy. The forums were supposed to handle any questions regarding the project.



Thank you for your response.

I do not mean the following as a criticism, but as a suggestion for the future:

I looked up the cached versions of the forums to see if I perhaps missed something and I did not see any indication of you requesting this sort of community effort in the forum rules or in the release threads. I did find you asking for this twice in some threads buried on the forum cache (where I think nobody would read them).

If you create another project like this, it would probably be helpful if you were more clear about what you expect from people. I suspect that there would have been much more support like what you wanted if it was clearly posted.

In my experience people are very willing to help create a community if the goals of the community are well stated and pre-requisite knowledge to participate. There's already many communities like this that exist (for DAW scripting!)

Thank you for the work you did. You're clearly not obligated to anyone to share your work, but I think many of us would have appreciated if we could have more easily known how to contribute to avoid this current circumstance.


----------



## MChangoM

@Whiskey: a brilliant product that I enjoyed using. I'd have been happy to participate and contribute to a vibrant community of users. But your forum - the organization, discoverability, everything - was a major barrier for me and, I'm certain, for many others. I think that, rather than lack of interest, deserves much of the blame. If you ever give the extensions another go, you can count on me to do what I can to help build the kind of community you deserve. No doubt in my mind that a major portion of Studio 1 users would benefit from your excellent work.


----------



## 1fastdog

I enjoyed working with "X" and felt it was well worth having and I appreciated the time and thought that went into it.

I'd like to see it available again as I miss the features and functionality it added. It made workflow with Studio One much more to my liking.

Love to have it back and see it evolve as time goes on.

Where do I contact you to be notified if it returns?


----------



## muziksculp

I don't like the idea of adding these types of un-official add-on to a DAW. Hopefully Studio One Pro 4 will offer a lot of what Studio One X offered, and a lot more new features that will delight us. Really looking forward to Studio One Pro 4 to be released during 2018, my guess July.


----------



## MusicInclusive

Hi Whiskey et al.

I've been using Studio One X on and off. I am one of the surprised ones. I had visited the site several times over the past few months looking for things to get back into a release cycle expectantly, waiting on any news about it.

I had no idea it had been withdrawn permanently. I've been promoting it on the S1 FB group from time to time and when I've done so I have done so enthusiastically since it is such a great piece of software for extended MIDI editing. If there was a way to give feedback to you about it ongoing recently I would have done so to encourage you - but, as I say, I'd been visiting the site in recent months and nothing seemed to be happening and no way appeared to be present to make contact.

Not sure what the problem really is - even in reading back in this thread. I understand the project was originally a personal project as you mentioned above, but since it was released it's something that's "out there". And, yes, while I understand and respect and support you in the non redistribution clause of the (very short) license, I'm not sure what that means for those of us that are still using it given this apparent expiry issue.

This is the first time today I've seen the mention of anything to do with expiry. It's still working for me - that is: the X editing part of things in the piano roll on macOS. Is it going to stop functioning at some point? I do hope not.

Also, and gently and with respect, I'm just trying to understand how expiry relates to bullet 2 of the License agreement in the package which says:

2. Permission is granted to use this Software for any purpose.

Are you saying that we must all delete studio one X now and that that no longer applies? I'm not sure how that could apply.  I saw one comment above about asking for continuing use in January. If that's what you require, then, certainly for my part I'm asking 

I'm using it on macOS - so nothing to do with the modified executables. Is that where the problem lies with PreSonus?

Can I and others no longer effectively use this software?

(It seems to me that it is not a problem to continue using it according to that statement in bullet 2, and I'm not seeking to be contentious here, just asking for clarity. Copyright prevents something being copied and you did specifically ask for it not to be redistributed. All good. But, having _been_ delivered and being in use doesn't prevent it continuing to be in use if the permission has been granted - as above - to use it. Or - am I missing something? If I have a book, I am not allowed by copyright to copy it and give copies away. That is right and proper. Same with music of course. But I can read that book as many times as I like. Copyright doesn't cover expiry that way. License agreements do, and, the license agreement supplied doesn't say anything about expiry. So, I'm asking for that reason - for clarity and to be sure about continuing to use it - or otherwise, in your view. Stopping using it doesn't seem to be covered by the license and it would be good to know what the status is.)

I am genuinely interested in understanding this a bit better. I only came across this thread today as a result of someone mentioning it in the FB S1 group shortly after I'd promoted using it earlier in the same thread unknowing. 

Kind regards

Derek.


----------



## MatFluor

I am also very surprised. I promoted S1X as well to all I knew that used StudioOne or were on the verge of buying it - S1X provided value that S1 alone was lacking.

I went to the forum when you announced that this would be the place for future releases - I never saw anything about contribution, as far as I saw, it was closed source, so I as programmer couldn't freely contribute to the development anway (If I'm not mistaken - at least I don't remember some Github page or the like).

Very sad that it is essentially away from public now. I switched DAWs for different reasons, and without S1X, I can only observe what PreSonus is going to do with V4, instead of having a head start with functionality - I still use it from time to time for some stuff.


----------



## MusicInclusive

OK. So, this morning, yes, S1 X is telling me it's expired. I'd very much like to continue using the functionality it provides. I would like again to request the ability to do so. 

Kind regards

Derek.


----------



## Grizzlywolf

I am one of the donators, I was wondering where can I contact you?


----------



## vivaldi0

The problem with developers and coders, is that they are socially inept people. I am a developer and work with these types every day. There is always a power play when they have something you want and have the power to take it away, if they do not get enough "praise" or "worship".


----------



## MatFluor

vivaldi0 said:


> The problem with developers and coders, is that they are socially inept people. I am a developer and work with these types every day. There is always a power play when they have something you want and have the power to take it away, if they do not get enough "praise" or "worship".



I am a professional programmer/scientific researcher (at least until my composing income gets to a certain level).

I don't want to go there and essentially talk bad about this developer, or developers as a whole. I'm in no way "socially inept". I have a few projects in GitHub as well, one free to take (budgeting/finance webapp). When I code I want to scratch my own itch, and if it's thought out well enough I can share it with the public for free, or commercially. That has nothing to do with being inept.
If I would do such a project, and afterwards tons of people complain, demand and almost attack you, I would also consider twice if I would leave it public. Some people don't care, some do.

A solution could of course be make it commercial, charge $20 for S1X - although I don't know about PreSonus. It's his program, he is free to take it back to private as he pleases.

I don't like that move, since it was a great addition to S1X, and I don't like that it's gratis and closed source (I would've gone free and open source if there was no commercial intent)


----------



## Hunter123

A bit off the direction of where the conversation is headed but I was curious. Is the articulation assistant used in studio one as what expression maps are used in cubase?


----------



## MatFluor

Hunter123 said:


> A bit off the direction of where the conversation is headed but I was curious. Is the articulation assistant used in studio one as what expression maps are used in cubase?


In a sense, yes.
You define Keyswitches for the articulations and can then assign them in the midi editor


----------



## PeterKorcek

The script is now closed off, does anyone know if I can use it or is the site down for the moment?


----------



## DS_Joost

I want to chime in here a little bit, because I've been thinking about this move for quite some time, and it's not pretty.

First of, yes, it's his decision to block off access to Studio One X and keep it as a private product. No one can keep him from that, it's his software, and his alone to make decisions about. He owes nothing to nobody, absolutely zilch.

However, that is where my understanding ends. To me, Whiskey is a man child of epic proportions, the kind of person who wants to do good, but only if people lick his boots and do what he wants people to do. I appreciate the work, I really do, but I don't care for this immature behaviour. It is like dangling a carrot in front of somebody, then taking it away. So, in short, if this is the way you want it to be, fine. Take Studio One X and stick it where the sun doesn't shine.

I'm not going to apologize, either. If this man wants to be the most interesting person in the world, so be it, but this is the last bit of attention I'm going to give to this. I know it's hard work, I know you want people to participate, I know you want some form of recognition for the work that you do. I completely understand. What I don't understand, is this kind of butthurt behaviour over something so trivial.

Good luck in the music industry, buddy, just get used to people not caring about what you do, even if it costs a lot of time and energy. It hurts sometimes, yes, but you man up and move on. I don't care for people acting like manchildren, and you just did.

I'm sorry if I'm coming of like an asshole. I just don't have a lot of patience regarding this type of behaviour. It is attention fishing in all the wrong ways. I would've respected everything you did if you didn't fault other people for the respect you thought you deserved. Which you would've deserved, had you not acted like this.

Edit: I want to be clear that I'm not going to go on my knees begging for this software to return. I have standards. So should everybody around here have.


----------



## Rohann

Here's another user who didn't expect this. I was in the process of making notes actually, in terms of what I did like, thought might be improvable and minor bugs and glitches I found. I had no problem using the forums, but never once did I receive any notifications from the forum about any takedown notification, or "hey, help out" announcement, etc. I took a bit of a composing break not long ago in order to move and deal with some life practicalities and didn't see any notices of the project being shut down. I'm a little confused as to why the project was taken down as well...
I would have loved to continue working with the project, providing feedback, recommending, etc. There seems to be an assumption, however, that if people didn't post regularly, they weren't interested in helping or were simply taking advantage of the software. I really do appreciate the features added, but if use of the code ends up being cryptically conditional then I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## Ed Wine

Rohann said:


> Here's another user who didn't expect this. I was in the process of making notes actually, in terms of what I did like, thought might be improvable and minor bugs and glitches I found. I had no problem using the forums, but never once did I receive any notifications from the forum about any takedown notification, or "hey, help out" announcement, etc. I took a bit of a composing break not long ago in order to move and deal with some life practicalities and didn't see any notices of the project being shut down. I'm a little confused as to why the project was taken down as well...
> I would have loved to continue working with the project, providing feedback, recommending, etc. There seems to be an assumption, however, that if people didn't post regularly, they weren't interested in helping or were simply taking advantage of the software. I really do appreciate the features added, but if use of the code ends up being cryptically conditional then I'm not interested anymore.


There's a freeware program called "RunASDate". Set Studio One as the 
application to run, return to current date after 4-10 seconds, set it to a date before New Year '18. This should help you finish your projects.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

damn, i've been looking for an EXPRESSION MAP alternative for Studio One and this looked like the thing.

oh well.


----------



## miguel88

Zoot_Rollo said:


> damn, i've been looking for an EXPRESSION MAP alternative for Studio One and this looked like the thing.
> 
> oh well.


Do you use studio one on Mac ?I have solution to use on Mac


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

miguel88 said:


> Do you use studio one on Mac ?I have solution to use on Mac



PC.

Thanks though.


----------



## AxEbel

miguel88 said:


> Do you use studio one on Mac ?I have solution to use on Mac



Would be very interested in your solution as I am on Mac and articulation switching is my only concern before moving to S1


----------



## michdb

AxEbel said:


> Would be very interested in your solution as I am on Mac and articulation switching is my only concern before moving to S1


I send its pm to explain the process
anyone interest that use studio one on mac pm to let you know


----------



## al_net77

michdb said:


> I send its pm to explain the process
> anyone interest that use studio one on mac pm to let you know



Why only on Mac? :(


----------



## MatFluor

Because it's a loophole. The developer wishes that you don't use it anymore, and it can't except through some "hacks" so to speak.

"I request you cease using my work beyond the expiration period and contact the maker of your DAW with feature requests or switch to a DAW that implements the features that you seek."


----------



## michdb

al_net77 said:


> Why only on Mac? :(


there are also pc ways with


al_net77 said:


> Why only on Mac? :(


there as a way with RunASDate but due I don't have a pc I can explain how you can do the process but you can find some solutions in other forums outside of this forum


----------



## Mike Fox




----------



## Zoot_Rollo

found it, thanks!


----------



## michdb

one question about the articulation assistant
when am I using articulation assistant on a midi track even when I transpose the track the midi of the articulation assistant also transpose, should work like this ? do you guys have a solution like is studio one have a way to lock a midi note to the grid and pitch when I transpose the track.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

MatFluor said:


> In a sense, yes.
> You define Keyswitches for the articulations and can then assign them in the midi editor



how do you do that?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

michdb said:


> one question about the articulation assistant
> when am I using articulation assistant on a midi track even when I transpose the track the midi of the articulation assistant also transpose, should work like this ? do you guys have a solution like is studio one have a way to lock a midi note to the grid and pitch when I transpose the track.



what are the steps to get AA to work?


----------



## michdb

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what are the steps to get AA to work?


you have to select the midi notes that you wanna assign the articulation so after you click on articulation assistant on the studio one bar (also you can find on the bar 1 of studio one x in tools area as AA)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

michdb said:


> you have to select the midi notes that you wanna assign the articulation so after you click on articulation assistant on the studio one bar (also you can find on the bar 1 of studio one x in tools area as AA)



i did that - the Articulation Assistant window pops up, but i can't change or assign anything.


----------



## michdb

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i did that - the Articulation Assistant window pops up, but i can't change or assign anything.


you have to create a drum map preset with the articulation names on the studio one pitch edit and when you save is gonna show on the articulation assistant


----------



## michdb

here some indication


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

michdb said:


> here some indication



thank you SO much.

it is definitely a time saver - the Chord Arranger is pretty cool too.

just saved me messing with Cubase!


----------



## michdb

Zoot_Rollo said:


> thank you SO much.
> 
> it is definitely a time saver - the Chord Arranger is pretty cool too.
> 
> just saved me messing with Cubase!


you r welcome, what I try to figure out is when I using the articulation assistant and I transpose the midi clip keep freeze the articulation assistant midi cause also is transpose


----------



## DS_Joost

People, the author requested that you do NOT use his work anymore. I know I've put a big rant in this thread about him, but please be respectful in regards to his wishes about HIS work. I find this really unrespectful behaviour.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DS_Joost said:


> People, the author requested that you do NOT use his work anymore. I know I've put a big rant in this thread about him, but please be respectful in regards to his wishes about HIS work. I find this really unrespectful behaviour.



Apologies, you are right.

I will stop using it and remove S1X from my system.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Since S1X is dead and no longer an option, i think it's fair to discuss other, similar articulation solutions.

For example, Reaticulate for Reaper looks really good.

Plus Reaper has better CPU efficiency, from what i am reading in other threads, than Studio One.

Reaper may be my best answer for now, especially since i own it and know it.

Again, apologies for the disrespect to the S1X author.


----------



## DS_Joost

Unless, you need to have articulation changes now, I'd wait until Presonus implement them. They are right now I think the highest standing feature request, so it won't be too long before it comes.

And thank you for deleting it. I know it's frustrating but it's his wish. It wasn't going to be supported for very long, anyhow.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

DS_Joost said:


> Unless, you need to have articulation changes now, I'd wait until Presonus implement them. They are right now I think the highest standing feature request, so it won't be too long before it comes.
> 
> And thank you for deleting it. I know it's frustrating but it's his wish. It wasn't going to be supported for very long, anyhow.



I do have a couple of projects that heavy articulation changes and VI tracks.

Reaper may be my "in a pinch" solution until the new PC and Studio 1 Pro v5.


----------



## DS_Joost

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I do have a couple of projects that heavy articulation changes and VI tracks.
> 
> Reaper may be my "in a pinch" solution until the new PC and Studio 1 Pro v5.



I suspect you don't even have to wait until verson 5. Presonus adds a lot of features for free at later stages. Look up the release notes for subsequent v3 releases. Those outside the main release were absolutely huge. My guess? Studio One 4.1


----------



## Phillip Dixon

DS_Joost said:


> I suspect you don't even have to wait until verson 5. Presonus adds a lot of features for free at later stages. Look up the release notes for subsequent v3 releases. Those outside the main release were absolutely huge. My guess? Studio One 4.1


Yay i go along with that really cant see studio one not implementing it , it crops up every now and then on s1 forum..


----------



## samphony

It’s true. My feature request on answers.presonus.com is high ranking. Oh what have I done ;o) 

Anyways it’s just a matter of time that something like this will be added. But don’t expect it to look or behave like the FR. I did a similar request for logic and it’s implementation happened with 10.4 again differently than expected 


You still can work around the missing artic switching feature with either keyswithes on separate tracks or the oldschool way one articulation per track.


----------



## ziziz

Does anyone know how to get the source code from studioonex.package? The developer has discontinued and the new developer is needed, so the source code.


----------



## MatFluor

ziziz said:


> Does anyone know how to get the source code from studioonex.package? The developer has discontinued and the new developer is needed, so the source code.



You can try to reach the developer and get the source from him. It was never open source, and judging the way he discontinued it, I don't think he's very keen on giving it to somebody. Maybe paid? I don't know


----------



## InLight-Tone

I would just wait for Presonus to natively code this feature. It's rumored to be right around the corner...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

InLight-Tone said:


> I would just wait for Presonus to natively code this feature. It's rumored to be right around the corner...



i agree, i noticed some keyswitches in the V4 Presonus instrument.

may have been there before, not sure, i rarely use it.

4.x releases could be interesting.


----------



## garyhiebner

Any more news on articulation switching in S1 4? I dint get S1X before it was closed, now really want a solution


----------



## DS_Joost

garyhiebner said:


> Any more news on articulation switching in S1 4? I dint get S1X before it was closed, now really want a solution



Propaby coming in a point update. Studio One development is known for having flashy features for the big updates, and lesser (or more difficult to market/niche features) to get implemented in between big updates. It is the highest, or at least one of the highest, feature request. Presonus is known to implement those. So I would wait a while and see, it is propably around the corner.


----------



## Michael Antrum

If Presonus add articulation switching, I'll be upgrading to v 4 immediately There are may things I like in v3, but I use expression maps in Cubase all the time.


----------



## wst3

I'm in the same position - can't really justify the update to V4 at the moment, there is very little there that grab me. But articulation switching, especially if the approach is at least similar to S1X, would be an instant purchase!


----------



## DS_Joost

wst3 said:


> I'm in the same position - can't really justify the update to V4 at the moment, there is very little there that grab me. But articulation switching, especially if the approach is at least similar to S1X, would be an instant purchase!



AAF import and export and the ability to load tracks from other projects from thr browser without loading times did it for me as a composer. I work a modular template. The rest was the cherry on top.


----------



## Craig Allen

DS_Joost said:


> AAF import and export and the ability to load tracks from other projects from thr browser without loading times did it for me as a composer. I work a modular template. The rest was the cherry on top.



Joost, would you be willing to show screenshots of your modular template? And/or describe more how you are getting beyond S1s limitations for composers?


----------



## DS_Joost

Craig Allen said:


> Joost, would you be willing to show screenshots of your modular template? And/or describe more how you are getting beyond S1s limitations for composers?



I will. I'm not at home now though so it will take some time. But I will show you exactly how you can use Studio One for professional composing just like any other DAW. Many daws have more advanced features, but the question is, do you really need them?


----------



## Craig Allen

DS_Joost said:


> I will. I'm not at home now though so it will take some time. But I will show you exactly how you can use Studio One for professional composing just like any other DAW. Many daws have more advanced features, but the question is, do you really need them?



Waiting eagerly...


----------



## DS_Joost

I'm actually in the midst of rebuilding my template (was a holdover from Cubase and I want to build it specifically for Studio One) so it will take a little more time.

In the meantime, to get some ideas, I highly recommend watching the Groove3 videos on importing tracks by Marcus Huyskens. The are from the Studio One 4 advanced course. Or Studio One Expert also has one of those I think, also by Marcus Huyskens. Those will get you ideas on how I do this, as I simply have different projects for Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion and so forth. I just go into the browser and from there import the tracks I need, without having to open the projects. It helps if you put the folders for those projects in the shortcuts at the top of the browser, that way you can instantly access them!

If I'm working on a different cue and I need an instrument and/or a melody or harmony from another project, you can also just import it from an earlier cue as well. It's really easy this way to merge elements from other cues into one another.

My buss and effects tracks are already setup by the way. The only thing you need to do at the end of a cue is to route the appropriate tracks to the appropriate busses, and then just exporting those as stems. Reverb I usually have on different busses as well and I export those seperately, as they might want to change it to match the ever changing sound design of the film.


----------



## Craig Allen

DS_Joost said:


> I'm actually in the midst of rebuilding my template (was a holdover from Cubase and I want to build it specifically for Studio One) so it will take a little more time.
> 
> In the meantime, to get some ideas, I highly recommend watching the Groove3 videos on importing tracks by Marcus Huyskens. The are from the Studio One 4 advanced course. Or Studio One Expert also has one of those I think, also by Marcus Huyskens. Those will get you ideas on how I do this, as I simply have different projects for Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion and so forth. I just go into the browser and from there import the tracks I need, without having to open the projects. It helps if you put the folders for those projects in the shortcuts at the top of the browser, that way you can instantly access them!
> 
> If I'm working on a different cue and I need an instrument and/or a melody or harmony from another project, you can also just import it from an earlier cue as well. It's really easy this way to merge elements from other cues into one another.
> 
> My buss and effects tracks are already setup by the way. The only thing you need to do at the end of a cue is to route the appropriate tracks to the appropriate busses, and then just exporting those as stems. Reverb I usually have on different busses as well and I export those seperately, as they might want to change it to match the ever changing sound design of the film.



Okay, I'll check out those videos. Thanks for the tips.
So, it sounds like instead of full orchestral templates, your approach is more modular: To recap:

- So, you set up Projects by section with various pre-chosen instrumental tracks for each section. Saved; Easily accessible via shortcuts.
- Then you utilize S1's Track Import feature as needed to access whatever instrument track you desire. So, you're highly efficient with trackcount; building per song/cue only what you need. No need to disable tracks.
- Busses and Effects have been previously set up (i.e. via S1's approach to template or preset).
- You still have to manually route the tracks.
- Whole process is faster, more musical? More limiting to commonly used instruments?

Did I capture this accurately?

So, this sounds simpler and efficient (i.e. avoiding massive track counts to keep track of).
Sounds like drawbacks could be:
- You don't have immediate access to all sounds/articulations (like you might from a massive, exhaustive Cubase template).
- You don't have routings pre-set.

My question:
- How much are you missing the Expression Maps and ease/thoroughness of Midi editing options from Cubase?

Thanks, Craig


----------



## jonathanwright

Craig Allen said:


> Okay, I'll check out those videos. Thanks for the tips.
> So, it sounds like instead of full orchestral templates, your approach is more modular: To recap:
> 
> - So, you set up Projects by section with various pre-chosen instrumental tracks for each section. Saved; Easily accessible via shortcuts.
> - Then you utilize S1's Track Import feature as needed to access whatever instrument track you desire. So, you're highly efficient with trackcount; building per song/cue only what you need. No need to disable tracks.
> - Busses and Effects have been previously set up (i.e. via S1's approach to template or preset).
> - You still have to manually route the tracks.
> - Whole process is faster, more musical? More limiting to commonly used instruments?
> 
> Did I capture this accurately?
> 
> So, this sounds simpler and efficient (i.e. avoiding massive track counts to keep track of).
> Sounds like drawbacks could be:
> - You don't have immediate access to all sounds/articulations (like you might from a massive, exhaustive Cubase template).
> - You don't have routings pre-set.
> 
> My question:
> - How much are you missing the Expression Maps and ease/thoroughness of Midi editing options from Cubase?
> 
> Thanks, Craig



You may not have seen this (as it's in a thread about Logic!), but I wrote an article on how I approach working in Studio One with presets. It might not be what you're looking for, but just in case...

http://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/studio-one-instrument-presets-large-orchestral-projects/


----------



## Craig Allen

jonathanwright said:


> You may not have seen this (as it's in a thread about Logic!), but I wrote an article on how I approach working in Studio One with presets. It might not be what you're looking for, but just in case...
> 
> http://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/studio-one-instrument-presets-large-orchestral-projects/



That's great, Jonathan. Really helpful!


----------



## DS_Joost

Craig Allen said:


> That's great, Jonathan. Really helpful!



Craig, that post by Jonathan is what prompted this! I use projects with track import from the browser however because on every instrument I also have a disabled FX chain, including Scheps Omni Channel. Suppose I want to change this, I can go into the project, replace them all at once. That is not possible with track presets hence the reason why I opted for track import since the release of 4.


----------



## Francis Bourre

DS_Joost said:


> AAF import and export and the ability to load tracks from other projects from thr browser without loading times did it for me as a composer. I work a modular template. The rest was the cherry on top.


Interesting! You inspired me to (maybe) switch to S1. I have to give it a second try. I left the boat because I missed this feature too much, but I really enjoyed the whole approach. One of my favorite feature is the possibility to sketch ideas on an instrument track and drag and drop the whole content (instrument settings, midi + fx chain) in the explorer as a preset with audio preview tempo synced. For ideas session, it's pure gold. Never found this feature elsewhere.


----------

